# Vintage collections/ orange county



## Bikebones (Aug 11, 2019)

Craigslist-vintage Collection in orange county, california.......for sale including...47. hex silverking, Colson bullnose, and snap tank, and more....good luck some nice stuff ...


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 11, 2019)

Link?


----------



## Bikebones (Aug 11, 2019)

I found searching craigslist..... vintage collections orange cty. California....Keith.


----------



## Kato (Aug 11, 2019)

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/hesperia-vintage-collection/6940160600.html

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/newport-beach-vintage-tank-bike/6952463460.html

I found the above 2.........2nd one is only 4 days old


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## John G04 (Aug 11, 2019)

Those are the rare model schwinns called schwann too! Nice bikes!


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 11, 2019)

What is the deal with hex’s these days!??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2019)

I believe I remember seeing that Bullnose pass through here a couple of years ago. Not sure the market can support that pricing but ya gotta start somewhere I suppose. Is this a fellow CABEr? V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikebones (Aug 11, 2019)

Bullnose is on my wishlist, but not at that price....cabe on. Keith.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 12, 2019)

Is this Keith who just fell ill a few days ago ... if so i hope he is getting better daily 
Bob


----------



## Bikebones (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm Keith, and not ill...


----------



## Bikebones (Aug 15, 2019)

Did u see any bikes in the collection u liked ???


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 15, 2019)

I would like to have that Hextube. 
One of the few Postwars I like.


----------



## Bikebones (Aug 15, 2019)

I like the bullnose, want to see better pics, he's got some nice bikes.


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 15, 2019)

Bikebones said:


> I like the bullnose, want to see better pics, he's got some nice bikes.




I think this is the same bike


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2019)

STRADALITE said:


> I think this is the same bike
> 
> View attachment 1047339



Here is the link https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1941-colson-firestone-super-cruiser-bullnose.71281/


----------



## Bikebones (Aug 15, 2019)

Thnks for pics...keith.


----------

